# Small french doors?



## Old North (Feb 14, 2009)

Does anyone know if there are double french door units available smaller than 48" (or do I have to make them myself)?


----------



## Trim40 (Jan 27, 2009)

Are you looking for int. or ext,?


----------



## Old North (Feb 14, 2009)

exterior, but covered by a vestibule


----------



## Trim40 (Jan 27, 2009)

I have not seen anything that was new. I made one from some ancient 18" doors from England.


----------

